# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Yaesu FT-920

## dimitris1964

Καλησπέρα, το εν λογω βραχεο ξαφνικα δεν επικοινωνει με το PC μεσω rs232. Ενω αναβοσβηνει η ενδειξη CAT στο display. Καποια ιδεα για λύση? Ευχαριστω.

----------

